# Pellet dust in grill?



## Central PA Cowboy (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm using my new GMG Davy Crockett pellet grill for the 2nd time and I noticed pellet dust coming up from the grill. It's not much, but somewhat noticeable though. Is this normal?

Thanks!


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 3, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm using my new GMG Davy Crockett pellet grill for the 2nd time and I noticed pellet dust coming up from the grill. It's not much, but somewhat noticeable though. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have a pellet pooper, but my understanding is that it is normal.
It's because of the fan that helps the combustion.
Just tell your friends and family it is extra fiber from the rub. 
Farting dust is a myth.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 3, 2019)

I belong to several sites, one even dedicated to pellet.  It does seem to be a side effect, sometimes serious and sometimes fairly minor.  The ash, as well as money needed are the two reasons I have not gotten a PP.  I have seriously considered a cookshack Fast Eddy 500.  Been considering that for a few years and then I get over it. For a little while.


----------



## Ed Crain (Feb 3, 2019)

I don’t have any issues with that I’m running Pit Boss competition blend pellets low dust


----------



## bregent (Feb 3, 2019)

Pellet dust or ash? 

Assuming you're talking about ash blowing onto the food, it really depends on the pit. Smaller ones tend to blow more ash around. I don't get any ash blowing on top of the drip tray on my Memphis. 

If you are talking about pellet dust, the use pellets that contain less dust or filter the dust out before adding to the hopper.


----------



## phrogpilot73 (Feb 3, 2019)

I clean out my pellet grill after 12 hours.  If I do three 4 hour cooks, or two 6 hour cooks, it gets cleaned.  I also use either Cookin' Pellets from Amazon or Pit Boss (both competition blend) only, and no problems with ash/dust.  

I have used other pellets with a lot of dust, and if I don't clean it out after 12 hours, I'll get some ash.


----------



## muskyjunky (Feb 4, 2019)

Ed Crain said:


> I don’t have any issues with that I’m running Pit Boss competition blend pellets low dust


Same here.


----------



## mrob22 (Feb 5, 2019)

Cook on it a few more times and it wont do it any more


----------



## texomakid (Feb 13, 2019)

No issues with Cookin Pellets in my Yoder?


----------



## sweetride95 (Feb 13, 2019)

I noticed ash in my Traeger the first couple cooks. Once things got seasoned up, I notice it a lot less. Get a little funk going and I bet you'll be ok.


----------



## Bigtank (Feb 14, 2019)

Get seasoned up well and use a top quality pellet https://kirtlandproducts.com/bbq-and-grilling/
Smoke ring imo are one of the best.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Feb 14, 2019)

Derek717 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm using my new GMG Davy Crockett pellet grill for the 2nd time and I noticed pellet dust coming up from the grill. It's not much, but somewhat noticeable though. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks!



Were the pellets you are using very dusty when you put them in the hopper? I am also new to the pellet cooking but, so far, I haven't seen this problem. I don't have an ash problem with the Lumber Jack pellets I have been using in my 1300 and they are not very dusty when I put them in my hopper. I have heard about some having a pellet dust problem and some guys even run them through a complicated filter system, with a shop vac, to cut down on the dust. I like the Lumber Jack pellets I am using but I think I may try some Smoke Ring pellets next time. I have heard very good things about them.


----------

